# Sailor is now officially a show dog



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I was on vacation the past few weeks, one of the benefits of co-owning is free boarding at my breeder's place. While Sailor was there, she took her to her first dog show last weekend in the puppy class. She is now officially a show dog.: I have also just entered her in the Des Moines Specialty. Unfortunately, I also won't be able to be at that one.

I was told she acted like a silly puppy, barking ( she never barks at home ) while waiting her turn and jumping on the judge. My breeder was not planning on having her shown this early, but has been really pleased with what she is growing into and wants her to get the experience, so we need to break some habits fast.

I took her to class on Monday, and I handled her and then had her mother's owner handle her and she did great! She really looks to be having fun when she is going around the ring and at attention. I guess the silly puppy will mature with experience. I am so excited to see where all this leads to. 

Had to share it here, because my family and non-golden friends just do not understand.:doh:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how fun! try to get someone to video it for you!


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Sounds like you guys had a blast! Do you have any pictures? I would love to see them


----------

